# Best Bait?



## Boo Boo (Jan 3, 2010)

Was thinking about putting out some catfish lines and was just wondering what would be a good bait to use. Would be doing most of this on escambia and perdido river.


----------



## N2B8U (Jun 28, 2011)

*catfish*

We tried our first catfish line baited with soap. You can use Ivory or Coast. It actually worked well and doesnt stink. We caught about 30 catfish with it. The catfish like the fat in the soap. Good luck.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Since its illegal to use bluegills for baits on trot lines and limb lines i would suggest going to a bait and tackle store and getting you some large shinners, they work great iv got some fine cats on them things, also if u can find a place to catch some menhaden catch a few dozen chop the head and tails off works great for channel cats..Crawfish work good too turtles wont mess with them..Make sure you take your lines home with you..


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

What about the black tail shinner, locally knows as a "roach". You can catch these things with a #10 and #12 hook. I have actually caught them on a #6 hookl Sometimes you can hardly bream fish for the likes of "roaches" stealing your bait. 
B


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yep they will work good for eater size cats


----------



## Boo Boo (Jan 3, 2010)

When will be the best time to go? I heard nights were the best but also heard samething about mornings when the sun is coming up. I never really fished for them on the river just caught the random one that decideds to bite. I just take the kids to steves to fish for them but would really like to give the rivers a try. Thanks so far for the replys!


----------



## skysword (Dec 31, 2011)

I will be adding an article on http://bestbaitforfishing.com for catfish baiting. Check it out when I get it up


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

My catfish don't respond well to baiting:no:

You have to hunt these predators..

Awaken a dead post from a while ago back from June


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Channel respond to baiting/chumming, flathead are predators. I catch some every year in spring bass andcrappie fishing on artificials.


----------

